# 2 auctions each valued over $1000 dollars for a good cause!!



## turbobusa (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys we have 2 auctions for some board brothers needing our help!
Look in the sources thread and look at the lists of the highest quality aas/ ancillaries and peps! auction ends friday night 11:59est.
Don't miss out! 
The proceeds will help 2 great board members with serious medical 
conditions!
This has all been made possible by the best sources /sponsors 
on the boards . This is your chance to pick up a ton of goods on the cheap while helping those friends needing our help..
Go check it out!   Thanks, Turbobusa............


----------

